# AAE free flite micro rest?



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok i just got this on my bow and i love the rest however my arrows are fletched with feathers and this rest is ripping them off the shaft after about 20 shots i have turned them every which way any suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

would fletching work better than feathers?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I have always had the same trouble. Never have figured it out


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Really thats not what i wanted to hear thanks though


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I couldn't figure out a solution either. I tried many different helicals and feather lengths but nothing seemed to work. I finally gave in to using vanes. Keep asking for input. I am sure someone has mastered this.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone else?????


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Any other rest suggestions???


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Although I don't shoot that same rest, I've had the same issue with my indoor arrows. (right hand helical fletched with 5 inch feathers)
To fix the issue, I too turned my fletching to find a spot where the feathers wouldn't rip. What I ended up doing was making *very very very* small adjustments to the feather rotation. To far, and the top fletch would rip. To little and the bottom feather rips. However, I found a small place in the middle of those spots where every thing works. 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

sounds good thanks im working on it


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I shoot this rest on every bow I have. I do get some wear, I said wear not destruction. But I probably shoot more than most. If you can post a picture of the bow setup with the rest in question perhaps I may have some insight. I shoot left handed with left wing, left helical feathers of a 4" length. The only problem I have had is, as mentioned above, having to rotate the nocks slightly to clear the front end of the feather from hitting the plunger button.
Here are a couple of pics of my setup.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

You probably already know this but an incorrect nock point can cause the arrow to ride hard on the rest at the shot. Have you bare shaft tuned to make sure that your nock point is not to low?

I have the same rest on my hunting bow and have only minor wear on the front tip of the feather at 5 o’clock.

Good luck with it
Keith


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not bare tuned yet i set the noc at about 1/16 high also i was using 2in razor feathers.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

hey fuelracerpat what kind of rest is that and where can i get one at. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

JLARCHERY said:


> hey fuelracerpat what kind of rest is that and where can i get one at. Thanks again for all the help


It is the Cavalier Free Flyte Micro...They are a little hard to find online, so...the last couple I bought were from Cavalier direct.


----------



## mindecisive (Jan 10, 2010)

I shoot the cavalier Free Flyte Elite. I had this problem until I reversed the magnet on the rest. The weight of the arrow will hold the rest in place until release the magnet will pull the rest out of the way. Nock adjustment is simple at this point as you only need to worry about the fletchings clearing the plunger. Good luck!


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks again guys for all the help i really appreciate it!


----------

